

The TRIM corruption bug is not what expected - adamsurak
https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-that-solid/#july17

======
reirob
"[...] UPDATE July 17:

[...] Samsung had a concrete conclusion that the issue is not related to
Samsung SSD or Algolia software but is related to the Linux kernel. Samsung
has developed a kernel patch to resolve this issue and the official statement
with details will be released tomorrow, July 18 on Linux community with the
Linux patch guide."

